# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SQL: Quotes around the values of numeric columns?

## dimalta

Hello,

I must modify an application build with MySQL to make it work with other databases.

This application works perfectly but use quotes in all the requests even for numeric columns.

For example:
SELECT * FROM table WHERE id='1'

(where id is declared as INTEGER)

Does Sybase accepts this syntax?

----------


## pdreyer

You'll have to use the convert function

----------

